# Medieval battle records go online



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

(Couldn't resist.. )

The detailed service records of 250,000 medieval soldiers - including archers who served with Henry V at the Battle of Agincourt - have gone online.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8160081.stm


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Cool, will look at this tonight


----------

